# large creme brulee?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I need to make a large creme brulee, not in individual ramekins. I want to use a large 1 or 1 1/2 flat quart dish. Basic recipe, or a little kicked up. 

Been searching the net for a recipe that doesn't specify individual ramekins and having no luck. Is there a difference if I just put the whole recipe in a large flat quart dish vs. small ramekins? Can I use the same recipe?

Thanks.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I made the very delicious eggnog creme brulee from Bon Appetit last year and you can find it on epicurious.com http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=107529.

It makes one large brulee vs. individuals. Hopefully that will help you out with bake time and temp.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I imagine the only difference would be the baking time. Since it's farther from the outside edge to the center, it might take longer to bake. Otherwise, should be the same temperature. 

How are you bruleeing the sugar? Blowtorch (my preference) or salamander?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have made larger brulees with my standard brulee recipe without changing the recipe at all, except for the cooking. Just make sure to cook slow and low and in a water bath so that the outsides don't souffle before the center is cooked.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, LOW is the key with larger custards. If you overfill, you'll surely end up with a watery mess surrounded by scrambled eggs. Any brulee that can be made small can also be made larger, if you follow these rules.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hee hee, I asked this same question coupla years ago 

Kuan


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. Plans were changed, only two of us.

I made a standard creme brulee with Chambord. Tasted great, raspberries and two chocolates along side. 

But I will definitely keep the eggnog recipe, it looks great.


----------



## keith peters (Nov 16, 2015)

Try measuring the volume of the smaller ramekin against the volume of the larger ramekin, multiply the recipe by that number, the cooking time should stay about the same. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------

